# Weird Symptoms Questions regarding new Probiotic's



## goodband34 (Dec 4, 2016)

So I just started taking a new Probiotic this morning with breakfast. Genuine Health Advanced Gut Health 50 Billion. After taking I am feeling somewhat dizzy and my stomach is feeling a little weird. (major gurgling, noise......etc...) Just wondering if anyone has tried this probiotic and if so had the same experience and how long it took to subside? Plus, how long should I take to start hopefully seeing results etc.......


----------

